# lil over 1 hour left



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*Brand New Eclipse SW9122 12" Car Subwoofer* 1500 Watt
Item condition:	New
Time left:	1h 41m 16s (Jul 04, 201018:08:53 PDT)
Bid history:	15 bids
Current bid:	US $182.50

Search: *Brand New Eclipse SW9122 12" Car Subwoofer*


----------

